# Detector de redes Wi-FI



## CarlosColombo (Mar 16, 2008)

Pues eso alguien tiene o sabe de algun esquema de un detector de wifi.
Gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 8, 2008)

Porque no usas un access point? Yo he conectado un router wifi, con una antena estanco en la terraza de mi casa y me figuraron mas de 15 redes con internet, eso si, la mayoria wep.

Saludos


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 13, 2008)

claro....utiliza una tarjeta con chipset atheros...y saca tu antena con un par de tramos de LMR-400 y ella sola para las orejitas a todas las redes.

te cuidado porque esto puede ser ilegal en tu pais


----------



## ojosverdes (Ene 4, 2009)

esquemas hay en la red, y si encuentras uno el problema viene en la estabilizacion del circuito(ya que las empresas tienes aparatos, muyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy caros para este tipo de tareas), ademas cabe la posibilidad de que no encuentres lo ICs para esta frecuencias ya que maneja frecuencias muy altas a partir de lo 2.4ghz, y si los encuentras han de ser SMD(dispositivos de montaje superficial, por sus siglas en ingles)y que son muy dificiles de soldar y si haces mal las pistas del circuito estas meteran ruido y parasitancia al circuito, por lo que al ultimo tendras algo que no sirve para lo que lo diseñaste, actualmente en el mercado venden unos como a 60 dolares, es mejor comprarte uno hecho.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 4, 2009)

Esto puede servir, Elektor Nº 163 (Diciembre 1993):






















Click para agrandar. Te recorté de las paginas 48 a la 53 que es donde habla de lo interesante.


Salu2!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2009)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Sultan of swing (May 15, 2009)

por casualidad no tiene un circuito del router wifi para hacer en casa?


----------



## Tomasito (May 15, 2009)

Querés hacer un router WiFi?

Preguntale a Maravillasaudio, seguo que hace routers WiFi de 600w


----------

